# Simple program for invoicing and writing estimates



## DLK

I'm a small remodeling contractor doing mostly kitchen and bath remodels. I'm old school ( mostly old ) and am trying to find the simplest program that I can write an estimate and invoice with. I am now trying to use Quick books for contractors and find it difficult to use. 

Thanks for your help.
Doug


----------



## karunnt

I'm not a contractors (they can tell you of the software they use) but one simple solution is to use a spreadsheet (Excel or Open Office).

You may need to hire a programmer to design it but it will be simple to use.


----------



## Solar Control

Numerous Microsoft invoice templates can be found here. There are also lots of other types of templates you can download and customize.

You can also try FreshBooks, which is growing in popularity all the time.

The reason to stay with QuickBooks for invoicing is if you are using it for accounting purposes. Though we use it for accounting, we would not use it if our only purpose was to print invoices with it.

Remember that you are in business to make money -- however you do it, make sure you track it thoroughly. (Given your age, and assumed wisdom, this comment is primarily for the new businesses here.)


----------



## Lizzie

Microsoft office has some templates for invoices that I use to write up estimates and invoices. They look professional and are easy to use.. I am sure OpenOffice has the templates too (or you can download them) as karunnt suggested too plus you can download that program free if you don't have msft office


----------



## Big Shoe

:wheelchair: If I can work Quickbooks anyone can. :wheelchair:


----------



## one day

What would be recommended for a Mac? I am looking for the same type of forms.


----------



## jjhomes

one day said:


> What would be recommended for a Mac? I am looking for the same type of forms.




I believe Iwork has a program called Numbers. This is supposed to be like Quickbooks.


----------



## Robnj772

jjhomes said:


> I believe Iwork has a program called Numbers. This is supposed to be like Quickbooks.


Lol 

numbers is spreadsheets. It isn't supposed to be anything like quickbooks at all


----------



## JHC

one day said:


> What would be recommended for a Mac? I am looking for the same type of forms.


Install bootcamp and windows 7, or better yet format the drive and install windows 7. People who use a mac for work are graphic designers, and other "artists". 

The rest of the world uses windows, no sense in pushing that stone uphill.


----------



## cargin2

DLK

If you can use Excel I may be able to help you with a fairly simple worksheet that I use for myself.

I know I am new here, but what the heck.

Rich

Edit: I built this workbook so that I could have all my information about the job in one place from the estimate through the invoice. Larger jobs get a folder with PDF price quotes and the workbook.

Before I this I was doing my estimates in Excel, my estimate letter in Word, my Bill Worksheet in a seperate excel workbook and the invoice was done either in Word or hand written on invoices printed up for me at our local printer. Good for driveway invoicing.

The Workbook has 5 worksheets

Cover sheet

Estimate Worksheet (for figuring the estimate) Totals from this workbook are automatically entered in the estimate letter

Estimate Letter

Bill Worksheet (for totaling my material costs and labor costs) Totals show up in the invoice

Invoice


----------



## AllanE

Get an iPad and use the Invoice2Go app. It also creates estimates. About as easy and quick as there is.


----------



## PMI

*give myonlinetoolbox a try for simple remodeling software*

try myonlinetoolbox. it is very simple and you can try it for free for about fifteen transactions of estimates and invoices and work orders. you will then have to pay a small fee to continue accessing the application. as you grow you may want to upgrade to the premium version which has extra features like graphical reporting for open estimates and invoices and templates. Biggest thing to be aware of is that the toolbox is not installed software, it is a web-based software service. hope this helps.


----------



## flashheatingand

Personally, I use Microsoft word and Excel. They are simple convenient and any accountant can manipulate it to their liking should they need to see your numbers.

I do hear good things about Quickbooks, but, the microsoft office works for me, a Simple Simon m.f..


----------



## s construction

QuickBooks is a little difficult to get the hang of if youre not use to their set-up. However, once it is all set up they way you want and you are familiar with it, I think it becomes pretty easy to use.


----------



## scraigc

google docs is free and has templates for estimates and invoices.


----------



## insink71

scraigc said:


> google docs is free and has templates for estimates and invoices.


:thumbup: Great for on-the-go syncing should you own an android device (very useful to have the ability to invoice on the road and email your client and your home office [A/R] on the fly).


----------



## billm

*Online version*

You can try eHARDHAT also that is web-based and i use from my iPad, they also have a free version which works very well for small contractors.

ehardhat.com


----------



## Jason Abbott

What about hiring a bookeeper? Mine comes for one hour per week and only charges $48 per hour. It's the best 200 bucks per month I spend. Not only will all your paperwork be in order, but he/she can teach you things. :thumbsup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co

s construction said:


> QuickBooks is a little difficult to get the hang of if youre not use to their set-up. However, once it is all set up they way you want and you are familiar with it, I think it becomes pretty easy to use.


Good post. I first started using QB ten years ago, and hired another contractor I know to set it up for me and spend a full day training me. Some of the best money I ever spent. It's second had to me now, and all the financial data you have at your finger tips is well worth the learning curve.


----------



## RandyB1986

InstaForm Invoices & Estimates Pro. $40 and easy to use.

http://www.novadevelopment.com/software/instaform-invoices-estimates-pro-129005


----------

